# Kaffemaschine



## ubuntu1967 (6. August 2020)

Hallo ich habe eine Kaffemaschine. Da läuft Wasser im unteren Bereich nach aussen aus.
Was kann ich machen damit kein Wasser mehr ausläuft?


----------



## XT1024 (6. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen damit kein Wasser mehr ausläuft?


Kein Wasser einfüllen.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. August 2020)

Ich brauche die Maschine/Kaffee  damit ich Wach bleibe.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. August 2020)

Wenn wo Wasser rausläuft hast du 2 Optionen.. oder 3. 

1.) Nachgucken woher das Wasser läuft
2.) Reparieren lassen
3.) Neue Maschine kaufen.

Die Datenlage deinerseits ist aber auch entsprechend dürftig...


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Kein Wasser einfüllen.


Das ist die beste Lösung!



@ubuntu1967 : Falls du noch Garantie drauf hast  umtauschen. Ansonsten ne neue kaufen.

Wenn du einen Wasserkocher, Keramik/Plastikfilter hast kannst dir auch direkt aufbrühen. So mache ich das immer.


----------



## XT1024 (6. August 2020)

NESCAFE CLASSIC loeslicher Bohnenkaffee, mitteldunkel geroestete Kaffeebohnen, koffeinhaltig, kraeftiger Geschmack & intensives Aroma, 1er Pack (1 x 200g): Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getraenke

Was ist das wieder für ein &#128465;&#65039;Thema?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen damit kein Wasser mehr ausläuft?


Auslassen.


----------



## flx23 (6. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Kaffemaschine. Da läuft Wasser im unteren Bereich nach aussen aus.
> Was kann ich machen damit kein Wasser mehr ausläuft?



Loch suchen und Kaugummi reinkleben, der ist sogar lebensmittelecht


----------



## lefskij (6. August 2020)

Der Tipp mit dem Kaugummi ist super 

Würde aber keinen mit einem penetranten Geschmack empfehlen oder am besten schon gut ausgelutscht verwenden... es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als Kaffee, der nicht schmeckt oder nach etwas anderem schmeckt.


Kleine Ankedote von mir:

Meine Freundin beschwerte sich über die gerade neu gekaufte Kaffeemaschine, dass Wasser ausläuft. "Müssen wir zurückbringen - diese Schweine, verkaufen uns diesen kaputten Plastikmüll!" (sie hat gelegentlich eine sehr kurze Lunte )
Ich hatte vorher schon Pulver und Wasser eingefüllt, um sie mit frischem Kaffeeduft zu überraschen aber natürlich kam ich nicht aus den Federn und so war sie zuerst in der Küche und "Platsch" war es passiert... da wir beide Brillenträger sind und die Optik früh morgens eh noch nicht voll ausgeprägt ist, hatte sie das Wasser in der Maschine nicht gesehen.

Nichts für ungut aber Du musst wohl oder übel das Leck finden...

Viele Grüße


----------



## OldGambler (7. August 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2020)

Es wäre gut zu wissen um was für ein Kaffeemaschine es sich handelt. Denn bei einem Kaffeevollautomaten kann auch die Dichtung des Brühkolben oder der Brühgruppe defekt oder steif sein und dann wird Wasser beim komprimieren seitlich raus gedrückt.

Zum Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fnKbVccdWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h6itann68HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. August 2020)

Es ist eine Braun Type 4087 F


----------



## flx23 (7. August 2020)

Dann entweder zerlegen und das Loch suchen oder was neues kaufen. (alternativ hilft auch schlafen gegen Müdigkeit, da nach bleibt man wieder besser wach )


----------



## OldGambler (7. August 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2020)

In dieser Preisklasse kann man sich auch eine neue Kaffeemaschine kaufen, denn  oft verkalken diese auch so stark das sich eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (8. August 2020)

*[URL="https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/164800-iicarus.html"]IICARUS
**Nein ich werde mir keine neue Kaffeemaschine kaufen weil die neuen Kaffeemaschinen eine Abschaltautomatik haben.
*[/URL]


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2020)

Das ist deine Sache, pass aber auf wenn dir Wasser ausläuft weil unten an der Heizplatte Spannung anliegt.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> *IICARUS
> Nein ich werde mir keine neue Kaffeemaschine kaufen weil die neuen Kaffeemaschinen eine Abschaltautomatik haben.
> *


Thermoskanne?! Wenn der Kaffe ewig auf der heißen Platte steht, sckmeckt der doch iwann nicht mehr...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. August 2020)

Ich würde unten drunter eine Wanne stellen, da eine Wasserpumpe mit Schlauch rein und den Schlauch wieder in die Kaffeemaschine.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen damit kein Wasser mehr ausläuft?



Wechsel auf Tee.


----------



## chill_eule (9. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wechsel auf Tee.



Igitt 

Kauf dir halt was neues, vernünftiges. 
Benutze seit Ewigkeiten eine Senseo. Lecker Kaffee, sehr schnell zubereitet und auch ökologisch nicht so ******* wie Kapsel-Maschinen. 
Für einen richtigen Kaffee-Vollautomaten fehlt leider das Geld


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

Habe früher auch immer Kaffeemaschinen gekauft und die haben nie lange gehalten. Ein halbes Jahr später fingen sie an langsam zu laufen und eine Kanne brauchte sehr lange bis sie durchgelaufen ist. Dabei waren auch hochwertige Kaffeemaschinen dabei und entkalkt wurden sie auch regelmäßig.

Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und kaufe mir ein Kaffeevollautomat für 450 Euro.
Der läuft heute nach etwa 5-6 Jahren immer noch und der Kaffee ist sehr gut und wird frisch gemahlen und direkt zubereitet. So habe ich zu jeder Zeit schnell eine Tasse Kaffee fertig. Tee ist damit auch möglich, weil die Maschine auch für Heißwasser verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2020)

Guten Tag Herr ubuntu1967,

mit großer Verwunderung aber nicht ohne Ärgernis musste ich die bisherigen Antworten in diesem Faden zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Gleich vorweg rate ich Ihnen von der Verwendung von löslichem Bohnenkaffee tunlichst ab. In meinem Fall führte selbiger zu einem sehr dünnflüssigen Stuhlgang sowie starkem Unbehagen im Magen.

Auch gegen Äußerungen, die auf einen einfachen Neukauf hinweisen, stehe ich mit meinem Namen. Generell befinden wir uns in Deutschland mitten in der Konsum- und Wegwerfgesellschaft. Während knapp über 40% der Deutschen weniger als 10.000 € Vermögen haben, sind die Innenstätte nahezu überfüllt. Die Zahl der Rentner, die ihr Leben lang gearbeitet haben, nimmt an Einrichtungen wie der Tafel stetig zu. Deshalb rate ich dringend von einem Neukauf ab, um der Altersarmut zu entkommen. Zudem kämen wir bei einem hypothetischen Kaufpreis von 100€ bei einem Zinssatz von 8% p.a. auf ganze 2172,45€ in 40 Jahren. Steuern sind hier schon mit eingerechnet, eventuell sollte man etwas Spielraum aufgrund der Inflation lassen. 

Zudem steht die Marke Braun seit Ihrer Gründung im Jahre 1921 für gute deutsche Qualität. Besonders Astrid Teckentrup würden in Kronberg (im Taunus) wohl die Tränen kommen, wenn solch ein Prachtexemplar wie die Braun Type 4087F durch günstige Chinaware ersetzt würde. 

Nun gehe ich davon aus, dass das Wasser nur im Rahmen des Brühvorgangs austritt. Eine gute Lösung wäre es, das oben aufgeführte Gerät in eine Schale zu stellen und das gesammelte austretende Wasser der Natur zuzuführen. Bevor sich nun andere Forenmitglieder gegen diesen Lösungsvorschlag stellen, sollte sich jeder den Dürremonitor unter Duerremonitor Deutschland - Helmholtz-Zentrum fuer Umweltforschung UFZ zu Gemüte führen. Besonders im Osten des Landes, in der ehemaligen DDR, herrscht eine außergewöhnliche Dürre.
An dieser Stelle kann jeder ein kleines Gedankenexperiment durchführen: Wie sähe der Dürremonitor wohl aus, wenn jeder eine Kaffeemaschine mit austretendem Wasser hätte?
Wir haben eine Verantwortung für unsere Erde und die Dürre schadet der Natur und der Artenvielfalt selbiger. Deshalb fordere ich zum Wässern auf!

Eine andere Idee wäre, das Gefäß mit einer Pumpe zu versehen und das austretende Wasser direkt wieder in das Reservoir der Kaffeemaschine zu pumpen. Zu versehen wäre das Ganze mit einem Schwimmer, damit die Pumpe kein Wasser zieht. Pumpen findet man häufig kostenlos auf dem Schrottplatz von frustrieren Computerbastlern, denen die Schläuche von der Wasserkühlung abgerutscht sind und das Wohnzimmer vollgelaufen ist. Deshalb würde hier bis auf die Stromkosten kein Schritt Richtung Altersarmut gegangen werden.

Zu guter letzt kommt ein Auseinanderbauen der Gerätschaft in Betracht. Wenn Deutschland irgendwann Flächendeckend über 5g verfügt wäre hierbei sogar eine Echtzeithilfe von einem der vielen Kaffeemaschineningenieuren hier aus dem Forum möglich. 
Erfahrungsgemäß lassen sich die meisten Lecks mit einem Schrumpfschlauch schließen.

Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen tragen zur Lösungsfindung bei.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Dienstagabend.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Herzen Frankfurts am Main
Koyote


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2020)

Koyote schrieb:


> Eine andere Idee wäre, das Gefäß mit einer Pumpe zu versehen und das austretende Wasser direkt wieder in das Reservoir der Kaffeemaschine zu pumpen. Zu versehen wäre das Ganze mit einem Schwimmer, damit die Pumpe kein Wasser zieht. Pumpen findet man häufig kostenlos auf dem Schrottplatz von frustrieren Computerbastlern, denen die Schläuche von der Wasserkühlung abgerutscht sind und das Wohnzimmer vollgelaufen ist. Deshalb würde hier bis auf die Stromkosten kein Schritt Richtung Altersarmut gegangen werden.


1. Es handelt sich um eine Kreiselpumpe und solche Pumpen können nicht saugen.
Es müsste daher immer sicher gestellt werden das die Leitung dazu nicht leer läuft und die Pumpe immer stehts unter Wasser steht. Daher müsste die Pumpe schon in Schüssel unter Wasser stehen und es müsste noch ein Wasserstandsensor mit verbaut werden was die Pumpe abschaltet sollte das Wasser zu knapp werden. Denn die Pumpen gehen auch defekt wenn sie leer drehen.

2. Ein Schlauch einer Wasserkühlung rutscht nicht einfach mal ab wenn es sorgfältig verlegt wurde. Ein Schlauch was mit einer Überwurfmutter oder mit Schlauchschelle fest ist bekommst nicht so einfach abgezogen. Da müsstest du schon mit Gewalt dran herum ziehen und rütteln damit es runter kommt. Die meisten Zwischenfälle passieren daher bei einem custom Loop durch eigene Unachtsamkeit beim umbauen selbst oder falls eine Dichtung eines Bauteiles doch mal mit hoher Temperatur nachgibt. Ganz davon abgesehen das es sich dann schon um seltene Fälle handelt, denn wir haben ja auch Wasserleitungen an Waschmaschine, Spülmaschine und im Auto verbaut und da rutscht bei richtiger Montage auch kein Schlauch mal einfach so ab.

3. Sollte dein Wohnzimmer voll laufen empfiehlt es sich bei 250ml oder 1-2 Liter Inhalt einer Wasserkühlung ein Rettungsring und vielleicht ein Schnorchel... 

4. Kennst du wohl die untere Heizplatte einer Kaffeemaschine nicht an und dann stellst du diese sogar noch in einer Schüssel... 

Da macht es einmal brrrrr und 230v jagen durch dein Körper. 
Hat deine Elektroinstallation kein FI Schalter oder ist dieser defekt dann gute Nacht, denn die 16A Sicherung wird nicht merken ob der Strom durch dich verläuft oder der Kaffeemaschine...


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> 1. Es handelt sich um eine Kreiselpumpe und solche Pumpen können nicht saugen.
> Es müsste daher immer sicher gestellt werden das die Leitung dazu nicht leer läuft und die Pumpe immer stehts unter Wasser steht. Daher müsste die Pumpe schon in Schüssel unter Wasser stehen und es müsste noch ein Wasserstandsensor mit verbaut werden was die Pumpe abschaltet sollte das Wasser zu knapp werden. Denn die Pumpen gehen auch defekt wenn sie leer drehen.
> 
> 2. Ein Schlauch einer Wasserkühlung rutscht nicht einfach mal ab wenn es sorgfältig verlegt wurde. Ein Schlauch was mit einer Überwurfmutter oder mit Schlauchschelle fest ist bekommst nicht so einfach abgezogen. Da müsstest du schon mit Gewalt dran herum ziehen und rütteln damit es runter kommt. Die meisten Zwischenfälle passieren daher bei einem custom Loop durch eigene Unachtsamkeit beim umbauen selbst oder falls eine Dichtung eines Bauteiles doch mal mit hoher Temperatur nachgibt. Ganz davon abgesehen das es sich dann schon um seltene Fälle handelt, denn wir haben ja auch Wasserleitungen an Waschmaschine, Spülmaschine und im Auto verbaut und da rutscht bei richtiger Montage auch kein Schlauch mal einfach so ab.
> ...



Zu 1.:
Woher weißt Du denn, um welche Pumpe es sich handelt, wenn wir noch nicht absehen können, welche Pumpe er auf dem Schrottplatz greift?

Zu 2.:
Hier solltest Du den alten Hasen mal vertrauen. Ich bin nunmehr seit bald 10 Jahren Mitglied dieses Forums. Da hat man einige Unfälle in der Tagebuchrubrik gesehen. Der von mir geschilderte Unfallhergang ist ein typisches Szenario unter Bastlern.

Zudem lesenswert: das-dass.de - Wir wollen, dass auch du den Unterschied verstehst!

Zu 3.:
Sowohl der Rettungsring, als auch ein Schnorchel, bedürfen zu ihrer zweckmäßigen Anwendung eines gewissen Wasserstands. Bei einem normalen Wohnzimmer kann selbiger nicht mit den von Dir angesprochenen 1-2 Litern Wasser erreicht werden. 

Zu 4.:
Hierfür gibt es Gitter aus Mikrowellen, auf welche man die Maschine stellen kann. So steht sie nicht direkt im Wasser.
Zudem ist mein Körper ein komplexes Gebilde mit überdurchschnittlich viel Muskulatur. 230V stecke ich locker weg.
Auch der Durchschnittseuropäer verstirbt nicht direkt nach einem Stromschlag. Einem ggf. Sterbenden eine gute Nacht zu wünschen scheint zudem unangebracht, da man in der Regel davon ausgeht, dass der Mensch schlafen geht (und wieder aufwacht) und nicht einen Stromschlag erleidet. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Koyote


----------

